
Free Trade and the Golden Rule of Capitalism (2018) - apsec112
https://rhsfinancial.com/2018/06/06/free-trade-golden-rule/
======
rossdavidh
"If necessary, the financial industry can and should save the world..."

Yeesh. No, more influence for the financial industry is not what we need, and
more impact of the stock market on political decision makers is not what we
need either. Neither has been exactly lacking in recent decades.

